# Need Help! Johanni Cichlids being harrassed



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

In my tank full of Mbana cichlids I have 2 convicts who keep chasing my 2 johannis to the point that they are hiding in a corner at all times except feeding time. They were so stressed that I just removed them from the tank. My question is this: I only have 3 options as to where to put them: 20 gallon long community tank, 5 gallon tetra tank, or 5 gallon molly fry tank. Right now they are in a 1 gallon without a filter until I can figure out what is best to do with them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is an update of what is in each of my tanks:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is where I'd either go by a plastic tub, or take the convicts to a store. They are likely to spawn, make 100 fry and take over half or more of a 55. Convicts are very territorial when spawning and will likely kill any other fish you put them in with in 30" tank or smaller.

Alternatively take the mbuna back and give the convicts the tank. Its about right for a first spawn. See if the store will give you credit for convict fry. Some will use them as feeders. And johanni and kenyi will need a 4 foot long tank soon. If you don't see a 55 or 70 in your future, sell them now before they start killing each other.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Took the Johannis out for a day, rearranged the tank, then put them back in. All the fish are doing great now!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just wait...the peace shall not last long...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

msclark1964 said:


> In my tank full of Mbana cichlids...


You mention "two johanni's" but:

What size is the tank, what kind of mbuna's and how many mbuna's? Also how large are they?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

its in the sig


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If the sig is in this thread I cannot view it. 

I had go to View Member's profile and then to the About Me tab to see.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Convicts aren't africans.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> Convicts aren't africans.


I know. We were told they were when we bought them.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> just wait...the peace shall not last long...


So far there is still peace in the tank! Hoping it will continue.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

You have 2 types of species from different regions. Pretty soon their gonna wind up killing each other. I have a mbuna tank and my johannii is the nastiest fish in there. I would give up the johannii and keep the convicts, besides africans require a higher ph.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Johannis get very nasty as they get older, even my 3" juvie has already had his first kill. Add in the fact they are one of the largest africans.. it's tough to keep them with other tank mates.


----------

